

How many laws did Apple break? - pasta_2
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/02/08/how-many-laws-did-apple-break/

======
dalke
This concerns conjectured laws of the marketplace, like "Law 1: Larger size
makes growth increasingly difficult."

It has nothing to do with the breaking of actual laws, like anti-poaching
collusion, which is what I expected.

~~~
redacted
Yeah, I usually like Monday Note's analysis (Jean-Louis Gassee has an
interesting history with Apple [0]) but this smacks of clickbait.

[0] Apart from being an Apple board member for years, in an alternate reality,
Jean-Louis Gassee becomes the new Steve Jobs when Apple buys BeOS instead of
NextSTEP. BeOS was Apple's preferred choice for the OS X rebuild but they
balked at the price JLG set.

------
blowski
The only law that doesn't get broken is that over a long-term period well-run
companies tend to out-perform poorly run companies, although luck does play a
big part as well.

~~~
TheDong
If you qualify it with the word "tend" it's more of a trend than a law.

Men tend to make more than women, but that doesn't mean there's a law behind
it.

~~~
blowski
Yeah, though I was just being facetious. The point I take from the article is
that the opinions of business bloggers are worth about how much we pay for
them.

